# Describe Volkswagen in one word.



## Rabbit_Head (Jul 14, 2005)

.


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

Dodgy.


----------



## Lovin' My GTI (Sep 2, 2005)

ULTIMATE


----------



## msuperbauer (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (Lovin' My GTI)*

the word I'd use is "Patience" Because everyone of us have it, or should anyway.


----------



## DANBURY VW-PASSAT (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

Very cool


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Lifestyle


----------



## KMSgolf (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Lifestyle

i would agree with lifestyle definitly


----------



## java959 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

...always...


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (java959)*

Culture!

People who buy VW's don't just buy a car, they buy into a culture.... just like all of us dorks (term used affectionately) who spend too much time on the tex!!!


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (TREGinginCO)*

lifestyle and culture are spot on to describe vw.


----------



## CivicMinded (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (DANBURY VW-PASSAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DANBURY VW-PASSAT* »_Very cool

That's two words, AFAIK.
---------------------------------------------------------
My one word would be "personality"


_Modified by CivicMinded at 12:48 AM 9-3-2005_


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

cute


----------



## omega02379 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Lifestyle
x2 Sometimes I like to use " DAMN ! ! ! "


----------



## 02Jetta (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (omega02379)*

Trendy, well atleast the MKIV were and previous gens, I dont know how MKV are holding up considering i dont see any college people driving them, atleast not at my school.


----------



## RodrigoGTI (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: (02Jetta)*

soulmate


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

*Different*


----------



## mdungelman (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

Individual- depending on the way you like your dub


----------



## WhiteyMcAfro (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll give you 5.
Fat
Slow
Unreliable
Girly
Dying


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteyMcAfro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteyMcAfro* »_I'll give you 5.
Fat
Slow
Unreliable
Girly
Dying

*Fat*








*Slow*








*Girly*:








Need I continue?








'Euro' works for me.


----------



## dubbinclass05 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

SICK!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lumbergh (Sep 4, 2003)

UNIQUE


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (Lumbergh)*

expensive
different
style
euro


----------



## ClassyVr6 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (abydielswolfsburg)*

moneypit
lifestyle -- to an extent
temporarily







(couple years)


----------



## Keybordem (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (ClassyVr6)*

Experience


----------



## meanEG (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

overenginered
egotistical
unreliable
garbage
on a posative note
moneymaker
sleek

i guess the only things i like about them is i make my living on them at work, and pretty much all vw's minus only a few look totally awesome.
i like all vw's except 1st gen passat, fox, and eurovans, bus'.


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (meanEG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meanEG* »_
i guess the only things i like about them is i make my living on them at work, and pretty much all vw's minus only a few look totally awesome.
i like all vw's except 1st gen passat, fox, and eurovans, bus'.









alright, admittedly, Dashers are pretty lame








but can't go wrong with the fox, old or new!
















i love those old wagons








and don't dis the busses, ever! 























[vortexer's]
that said, I never have really cared for beetles


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_alright, admittedly, Dashers are pretty lame 









easy there buddy, my 1980+ is still in Flagstaff; 4door tan Wagon diesel. It was my first car when I was 18. I drove it from NH to Flag 3 times in 1992 while moving to NAU.
Scoty


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (eurowner)*

VW in one word... Volkswagen.
Peoples car describes them exactley. they are a car for everyone. they dont usually cost alot, theya re usually easy* to fix, gas milalage is good and they keep going and going...
Peoples Car! Volkswagen!


----------



## boscorrosive (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

sunburn


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_








easy there buddy, my 1980+ is still in Flagstaff; 4door tan Wagon diesel. It was my first car when I was 18. I drove it from NH to Flag 3 times in 1992 while moving to NAU.
Scoty 

Where is it? I don't think I've ever seen a Dasher in my life, I've gotta go check it out


----------



## Little Joe (Apr 5, 2004)

enigma


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_Where is it? I don't think I've ever seen a Dasher in my life, I've gotta go check it out









I saw it driving over the east side of Bufflao Park, I used to live right behind Salvation Army, on Aris.


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

indefinitly


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (DubsesdA3)*

Dynamic


----------



## Lukedub (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (Spa_driver)*

Made in Mexico. 

Damn, that's 3 words.


----------



## braol (Jun 26, 2005)

Tough!


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (braol)*

pre-mk4: good
mk4-mk5: junk


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (bigteal)*

misunderstood
I only recently became a VW fan (2 years now), and prior to that thought they were only for snobs and people that needed to get a life. Now, after DRIVING them, and buying 2, I get it. It is very hard to talk someone ino wanting a VW - they have to experience it.


----------



## yoooooon (Aug 17, 2005)

pwn!


----------



## BubbleBLOCK (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: (yoooooon)*

forever
because it will consume you in more ways then none...


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (BubbleBLOCK)*

Ill give you 2 
Towtruck
AND
AAA


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

FUN


_Modified by vtblackout at 6:54 PM 9-6-2005_


----------



## ABRA CADABRA (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (vtblackout)*

cool


----------



## FLank_Sinatra (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (ABRA CADABRA)*

defining
passionate
partnership
character
life-changing?
respectable


----------



## sjpassat (Dec 15, 1999)

*Re: (FLank_Sinatra)*

Overrated.


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (sjpassat)*

happy


----------



## gesamtkunstwerk (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (gti girl 02)*

girlfriend


----------



## mikesgti420 (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: (gesamtkunstwerk)*

I'm real surprised not to see Badass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm goin with sweeeeeeet.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (sjpassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjpassat* »_Overrated. 

Underrated


----------



## sjpassat (Dec 15, 1999)

*Re: (vwsr2cool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsr2cool* »_
Underrated









How about we call it even and settle on "misunderstood?"


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (sjpassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjpassat* »_
How about we call it even and settle on "misunderstood?"









Deal


----------



## SuperRobot46k (Sep 9, 2005)

quirky


----------



## 88HpOfFury (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (SuperRobot46k)*

technician
or
machinist


_Modified by 88HpOfFury at 10:58 PM 9-8-2005_


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

Legacy......
ahh... I tried...


----------



## Minglor (Jul 26, 2004)

Thelastcariwilleverdrive
thats one word..... right?


----------



## G60NUT (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: (Minglor)*

I cant belive nobody has said
.
.
Fahrvergnugen
.
.


















_Modified by G60NUT at 8:03 AM 9-9-2005_


----------



## vlade31 (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re:*

crap


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Re: (vlade31)*

problems


----------



## VR6inAZ (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Krazy Hare)*

addiction


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

orgasmic


----------



## mayte (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

Masochism


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

ORIGINAL


----------



## skyguy1 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (meanEG)*

and you are here on the boards why??









_Quote, originally posted by *meanEG* »_overenginered
egotistical
unreliable
garbage
on a posative note
moneymaker
sleek

i guess the only things i like about them is i make my living on them at work, and pretty much all vw's minus only a few look totally awesome.
i like all vw's except 1st gen passat, fox, and eurovans, bus'.


----------



## saceone (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Lifestyle

right on


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*


----------



## jeffreykrypto (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

concept R


----------



## MeLuckyDub (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (jeffreykrypto)*

rattles.........


----------



## AEB WGN (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: (Lukedub)*

broken. or f*ck!!!
























_Modified by gti14 at 2:03 AM 9-19-2005_


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

I think 'misunderstood' and 'lifestyle' fit very well.
However, for me when I think of VW's, I think of "Volkswagen".. simple as that. To me, that word defines a good portion of the other words mentioned here (biased more towards the positive ones than the negative ones







)


----------



## josh054 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (rootrider)*

<3


----------



## vrsixt9 (May 31, 2005)

VROOOM..


----------



## Black00vr63 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_
*Fat*








*Slow*








*Girly*:








Need I continue?








'Euro' works for me.

could not of said it better. Hate the haters


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

Powerkraut


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (G60NUT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60NUT* »_I cant belive nobody has said
.
.
Fahrvergnugen
.
.

















_Modified by G60NUT at 8:03 AM 9-9-2005_


OMFG that is SO EFFING FUNNY!!! HAHA , that just CRACKED me up. WWOW. i http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## missammie (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (eurowner)*

+1


----------



## LuvMy97Cabrio (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

Ireallylikevolkswagenstheyarereallychillandwiththemcomesawholelifestyleunfortunatelymineisntworkingverywellrightnow
does that count??


----------



## Duck (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

Japantithesis


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Duck)*

GEIL!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (tuvceo1)*

strategery


----------



## Duck (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (chucchinchilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chucchinchilla* »_strategery

That's funny ---- from a SNL George Bush sketch huh? I was gonna use that one but used the lame one I made up a couple posts above instead.


----------



## 99diff2.0 (Sep 24, 2005)

mine...


----------



## SaimaSpeaks (Sep 24, 2005)

perfect


----------



## mdungelman (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re:*

SOLD! On-to-the-scooby...


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (pueblorrado)*

wasn't there an identical post to this, like, a month ago? Anyway, I said Fahrvernugen in that one.


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (jetta9103)*

1 word....

LOVE!


----------



## Ajs2004GLI (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (ZEBLOR)*

*SEXY*


----------



## jacko_simm (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

style


----------



## jacko_simm (Sep 26, 2005)

the last three combined aint too bad lol


----------



## dchasB5 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (Lukedub)*

cult


----------



## vwknowitallgeek (Sep 21, 2005)

Underestimated


----------



## sciroccojk (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (vwknowitallgeek)*

eternal= once you get in, no other car is quite like it.


----------



## GOT (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (Lukedub)*

Hasbeen 

_Quote, originally posted by *Lukedub* »_Made in Mexico. 
ROTFL


----------



## GOT (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_but can't go wrong with the fox, old or new!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
VWoA bring it to the USA!


----------



## jopr175 (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (dchasB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dchasB5* »_cult


----------



## Northren vr6 (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (jopr175)*

broken.


----------



## FL PASSAT DRIVER (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (Northren vr6)*

Moody


----------



## Skorpion (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (FL PASSAT DRIVER)*

Alluring!


----------



## madd92jetta (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Skorpion)*

****en piece of ****!
Oops, you said only one word....how's this: ***********!


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

Combination of these:
Different
Lifestyle
Misunderstood
Unique
So, does that make it Difstylemisunderuni?








I will have to agree with rootrider and describing VW in any other one word phrase other than "Volkswagen" just really doesn't do VW's any justice.


----------



## landon (Jun 12, 2005)

awesome


----------



## hitman 1.8T (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (nathankaufman)*

RELIGION


----------



## no.og.a2 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (madd92jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madd92jetta* »_****en piece of ****!
Oops, you said only one word....how's this: ***********!

+1


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

CEL


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (josh054)*

bitchin'
As a 50-year old (now), when I was a kid, this 1 word described a feeling of cool and awesome. Of course, it could be also now interpreted as someone thinking it is a complaint. Take it for what you want. My favorite vehicles owned since I was 18 years old are my current cars: 01 Passat and 05 Touareg.


----------



## driver0069 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (Lukedub)*

Hot!


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Rabbit_Head)*

♥


----------



## dubcraftee (Apr 28, 2005)

SCHNELL!!


----------



## puyallupmike (Sep 27, 2005)

CAR


----------



## swa5000 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (puyallupmike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *puyallupmike* »_CAR

Yea, that pretty much sums it up


----------



## sondo2121 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (dubcraftee)*

geschmeidig
-sleek in english..


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

The word brother and entusiast come to mind.


----------



## 2003_Passat_1.8T (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*

Lifestyle.
Same with Volvo, there definately is a stareotypical image that goes with the driver; people who bike definately, and the type of thing. I went from Volvo to VW because the same group of people drive them.


----------



## VW_freak_23 (Oct 2, 2005)

Addiction
Only had mine since jan.05 but not wanting anything else anytime soon save maybe another VW to match the one i have


----------



## Collin16v (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Kliener Fuchs)*



Kliener Fuchs said:


> VW in one word... Volkswagen.
> Peoples car describes them exactley. they are a car for everyone. they dont usually cost alot, theya re usually easy* to fix, gas milalage is good and they keep going and going...
> Peoples Car! Volkswagen! [/QUOTE
> best answer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: Describe Volkswagen in one word. (Collin16v)*

toilet


----------



## VAGMeister (Sep 7, 2005)

Ausgezeichnet


----------

